# Street Spots in Hamburg



## DirtMTB (19. Juni 2007)

Moin Community,

da ich in letzter Zeit das "Streeten" für mich entdeckt habe, frage ich mich nun wo gibt es in Hamburg (Ost) Street Spots?

Am besten sind Betonbänke, Treppen oder ähnliches zum rauf und runter tricksen, ala Trial bzw. zum üben 

Ich wäre über ein paar "geheim" Tips sehr dankbar 

Ich werf mal die LVA in Farmsen ins Rennen. Da gibts ein paar Betonbänke zum üben....

Gruß Dirt


----------



## Folki (20. Juni 2007)

Ich kenne mich mit streeten nun garnicht aus, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass an der Kunsthalle, genauer Galerie der Gegenwart ganz gute Gelegenheit ist...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (21. Juni 2007)

Super Danke,
jemand noch ne Idee?  evtl. Schulgelände wo es erlaubt ist zu biken  
Hamburger wo seit Ihr?!?!


----------



## The Offspring (21. Juni 2007)

in der nähe der kunsthalle ist doch noch die i-punkt halle... 

dann in der speicherstadt beim chilliclub.     

mehr fällt mir aber auch nicht ein ...


----------



## devilorangel (21. Juni 2007)

Naja 
zum Streeten is der wohl beste Platz die Hafen City zum Beispiel beim neuen Kreuzfahrt Terminal 

mfg aus Hamburg


----------



## meth3434 (21. Juni 2007)

Hi, 

ich plane mit nem kumpel nen roadtrip zum streeten zu ein paar norddeutschen destinationen, darunter auch hamburg! ich war um sylvester schon mal dort und hab einfach nur überall perfekte sachen zum streeten und rumspringen gesehen! 
Wäre super wenn hier noch ein paar leute spots und gute tipps reinposten!

Danke im voraus
gruss, meth


----------



## DirtMTB (22. Juni 2007)

Moin,

wo ist den der neue Kreutzfahrt Terminal in der Hafen City?

City Nord (Überseering) müsste doch auch was sein, oder?


----------



## da_dude (23. Juni 2007)

Ich würd auch spotan Kreuzfahrtterminal sagen. Also wo das ist weiß ich schon, aber die Straße... Hmmm... Naja, beschreib ichs halt 
Also du fährst von den Landungsbrücken aus richtung hanseatic trade center. dann biegst du dort bei der brücke, die genau gegenüber von der baumwall u bahn station ist rechts ein zum sandtorkai. Die Brücke heißt Niederbaumbrücke. Dann immer gerade aus und da kommen dann irgendwann auch auf der rechten Seite das Cruise Center. Hoffe du findest es


----------



## DirtMTB (25. Juni 2007)

Danke Dir für die Beschreibung!
Ich war glaub ich schon mal dort, aber großartig zum Streeten hab ich da nix gefunden alá Betonbänke/ absätze etc. kann aber auch sein das ich noch nicht den Blick der interesse dafür hatte ;-)
Noch jemand eine Idee?
oder will keiner seine "geheime" Haus- und Übungsrunde preisgeben?
Leutz wo seid Ihr!!!!????!?!?


----------



## winx (25. Juni 2007)

http://www.bikeparkmap.com/de/city/hamburg


----------



## DirtMTB (28. Juni 2007)

Ja Herrlich Winx!!! 
Das sind ja mal 4 Tipps aufeinmal, Danke Dir!
Falls jemand nocheine Idee hat, immer Posten...ist vielleicht hilfreich für alle Hamburger, die nicht wissen wo sie Streeten können...bzw. wo sie mal Streeten könnten 
Ich glaub denn werde ich mal heute, wenns nicht regnet wie so oft derzeit , raus und das Material quälen 

Vielen Dank euch allen 
Gruß Dört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Offspring (28. Juni 2007)

wieso fährst du nicht einfach mal durch hamburg ?  auf dem weg durch die innenstadt findet man immer was zum fahren


----------



## DirtMTB (28. Juni 2007)

Da hast Du sicherlich Recht. 
Hab ich schon des öfteren gemacht, aber dann bist mehr am fahren als am üben und es gibt bestimmt Spots die nicht gleich offensichtlich sind wie z. B. eine Betonbausiedlung oder Schulgelände, und die kann man gern mal übersehen...
Deswegen der Thread, lieber gezielt losfahren und üben ... und wenn sich noch ein geeigneter Platz findet kann man den hier posten. Ich denke das es nicht nur mir hilft (hoff )

Ausserdem gibs zu wenig Hamburg Threads  
Spaß am rande....


----------



## mudskipper (27. August 2011)

In Altona, Vor den Museum gibt's ne Park mit ein paar schöne elemente, dann runter zum Hafen, hinterm Rathaus, alter Englandfähreterminal bis zum Övelgönne gibt's viele neue gebäude mit steilwände, Bänke, Treppen, Drops....... Richtung Innenstadt gibt's hinter Mönkebergstrasse der Dompark, wo an der Ausgrabung stellen Nutzliche Granitklötze mit Winkeln, grosse stabilen leuchtkasten in Bankformat und ähnliches, Hamburg ist ein einziges Spielplatz wenn man Streeten entdeckt hat !


----------



## mudskipper (26. Februar 2012)

Oh, und nicht zu vergessen, The Ditch in Stresemannstrasse, Diebsteich,hinter Wucherpfennig Autoverleih- einen riesigen Abwasserauffangbecken unter der S-Bahn Brücke. da treffen sich MTB und BMXler, Skater und Longboarder, ist in Prinzip einen 300meter lange Pool!


----------

